# Dead Robins



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Pretty sad, i have watched 2 diff nests on my property everyday as the babes grew. Now yesterday i found 3 dead birds. 2 in back one in front (2 diff nests).....anybody else seeing this? A couple birds fell out of the nest a week ago and i ushered them out of my fenced in yard so the dog didnt gobble them. But those had almost all their feathers, the dead ones did not. Maybe they died in the nest and mom just flicked them out.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Could be cowbirds.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Weasel ,squirrel ,or crow all will empty a nest if opportunity arises .Hawks also .


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

You may want to out a live trap in the yard and see what you catch at night. Skunk, ****, Cat, ext.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Thirty pointer said:


> Weasel ,squirrel ,or crow all will empty a nest if opportunity arises .Hawks also .





wpmisport said:


> You may want to out a live trap in the yard and see what you catch at night. Skunk, ****, Cat, ext.


All these animals listed would probably take the young birds for food and not just throw them out of the nest. Cowbirds push their competition out of the nest. Young birds also can be ejected from the nest by storms.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Sparrows will kill other baby birds. They peck them to death and then throw them out of the nests.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I found another yesterday and it had a puncture would on back just above tail feathers.......i did hear crows yesterday going crazy but i thought my owl was back. Maybe the crows are the culprits


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Bluejays will do it too.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

crows will eat the smaller birds, not just throw them out of the nest.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I have an owl, crows and tons of blue jays. Times are tough i guess.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I was mowing the lawn yesterday and found three Robin's nests under my trees. The mud was all washed out of them and they just fell apart. That could be where the dead birds are coming from.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I just saw some hatched white eggs under the tree where most of the birds were found. Guessing it was the competition


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

eye-sore said:


> I found another yesterday and it had a puncture would on back just above tail feathers.......i did hear crows yesterday going crazy but i thought my owl was back. Maybe the crows are the culprits


A trigger happy kid with a pellet gun may be the culprit.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

None of those sround


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Looking into my cowbird theory and I learned something. Robins are supposedly immune to a cowbird's intrusion. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Another link on robins vs cowbirds.
https://www.audubon.org/news/researchers-dupe-birds-thinking-theyve-been-duped


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

My boys recently found a young robin in the yard with a string hanging out of it's mouth. We tried to pull it out, and well the bird didn't take that too well and decided to die on us. We pulled the rest of it out and it had probably a foot of plastic twine in a ball stuck in it's stomach. 
I was going to video it, but I didn't want anything like that going viral by the anti-plastics whackos.

I sure wouldn't mind a few less of those nasty screeching poop machines around.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Yesterday I saw two robins flying around crazy in the backyard chasing a bluejay. Then saw the bluejay pecking something on the ground. Turned out he had killed a baby robin and dragged it out of the nest. Second one I have found this year so I imagine the bluejay was responsible for the first one too. I have noticed the little finches are very aggressive about protecting their nests and don't take any crap. Saw them chase off the bluejay and damn near killed a couple of invading sparrows last year. They knocked a bunch of feathers off of one of them.


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Grackles will whack other baby birds and some adult birds.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Well the nests i have been watching are all empty now. The robins lost big time. Oh well nature isnt always nice. Im just estimating by what i saw but maybe 1 in 3 made it


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

eye-sore said:


> Well the nests i have been watching are all empty now. The robins lost big time. Oh well nature isnt always nice. Im just estimating by what i saw but maybe 1 in 3 made it


Robins can have 3 broods a year they got that going for them .The one in my barn just had her brood leave the nest and already is sitting on eggs in the same nest .They are a pita everytime i go near the nest .


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I have robins and few other different birds I never saw as a kid. But now besides the grackles, I find I have cows birds too.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Petronius said:


> I have robins and few other different birds I never saw as a kid. But now besides the grackles, I find I have cows birds too.


Lots of people hate cowbirds but they are bug eating machines on the lawn .


----------

